# Possible to use 130mm hub with 135mm spacing?



## Jay_ (May 18, 2004)

I'm looking to buy a used steel cyclocross frame and build it up with my existing components. One issue I'm coming across is some cross frames have 135mm spacing, but my current wheelset has a 130mm rear hub. Is it possible to use a 130mm hub on a steel frame with 135mm rear spacing? would you expect chainline issues?


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*I'm sure it's possible...*

...but my feeling is, why do it? I tried just what you're talking about once, and it was not good; the stays didn't flex evenly to accommodate the narrower hub, and the wheel wound up off-center. Not only was the chainline hosed, the bike wouldn't track properly. Now, you could take the frame to your shop and have it cold-set, or you could have the axle on that wheel swapped for a longer one (with the appropriate shims added) like I did. The cost was $26 parts/labor, the wheel's never given me any problems, and I'm guessing a shop would charge that much for the cold-set. (And there's a much smaller risk of something getting terminally screwed up if you just get the wheel done.)


----------



## weather (Feb 6, 2004)

just add 5mm worth of washers to the left (non drive) side of the hub and redish the wheel.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

I own a 135 and a pile of road bike wheels with 130. If I had it to do over, I would not own a 135. There's no reason to have to stock spare wheels just for cyclocross, when this season is over I am planning to divest myself of all 135 frame and wheels, good riddence!

I think the 135 is the exception, not the rule, why not just get one of the bazillion used 130 frames out there? I don't see any advantage to it and lots of disadvantage.


----------



## dreww (Jan 22, 2004)

I had a Giant TCX alloy with 135mm spacing and never had any problems with 130 wheels (I dont own any 135 wheels) I cringed the first few times I had to squeeze the drop outs together but never had any problems over two years and many wheels changes, as jroden says I wont do it again - back to good ol' 130 mm for me.


----------



## Jay_ (May 18, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I lucked out because the frame I was looking at and bought was actually a 130, not a 135. So I'm good to go. 

I can believe there's a slight benefit of 135, but it seems like most people who buy crossers want 130. A lot of newer cross frames are 135 (the Salsa Las Cruces and Kelly KnobbyX were others I looked at), but it seems like most buyers, myself included, avoid them because of the rear spacing issue.


----------



## discolite (Mar 12, 2004)

What about putting in a 135mm hub into a 130mm-spaced frame? Does it make a difference that it's a steel frame? (I dunno, more flexy or something like that)


----------



## cycloscott (Dec 16, 2002)

No problem, except maybe for shifting. The angle of the derailleur hanger might be effected enough to knock the shifting out of alignment.

If you're going to run 135's consistently, then get the spacing cold-set at a shop. They'll widen the spacing on the frame and get everything aligned properly.


----------



## matt friedman (Sep 22, 2003)

you'll find that most cyclo-cross bikes that are designed for disc brakes have 135mm spacing. the reason is that there just aren't any 130mm disc hubs out there. the salsa and the kona major jake -- essentially the same frame -- are both 135.


----------



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

matt friedman said:


> you'll find that most cyclo-cross bikes that are designed for disc brakes have 135mm spacing. the reason is that there just aren't any 130mm disc hubs out there. the salsa and the kona major jake -- essentially the same frame -- are both 135.


Matt's right with the exception being the Redline disc. Its rear is spaced at 130 and it uses the Velomax Sagitta disc wheelset -- the ONLY 130mm disc wheelset in the world. If you want to go disc, you need to get a 135 spaced frame unless you want to be saddeld with ONE wheel choice.

Annecdotal analysis about making a wheelset fit an incorrectly spaced rear triangle:

1) The two sides might not compress/spread the same and your wheel may track poorly.

2) Compression/spreading might cause chain line problems or affect shifting.

3) Compression/spreading may cause added fatigue in Aluminum frames that could cause them to fail sooner.

FWIW, you can get a frame builder/doctor to respace a steel frame. Surly spaces the Crosscheck at 132.5 so that you can swing either way.


----------

